# Sunday's show was a disaster :(



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

There was an open show in Ohio that my friend had told me about. It was part of their indoor winter series. Well it was a rainy, cold, windy day and sucked trailering. BUT, we got there and Lindy was allllll worked up for some reason. She was running around on the lungeline like a goon! The practice arena was soooo packed it wasn't even safe or fun. She had had a couple bad accidents (with horses running into her at shows) with her previous owner and I think she was scared out of her mind. Everytime a horse would be riding towards her she would like jump out of her skin. So I got her a little calmed down and decided to hop on. She was kind of nervous still, head was higher than normal, and she was jigging around. But, I just kept making her move forward even though that was hard with all the dang people. So then I get over to the entrance gate and she starts ******** on me. She reared so high my butt came out of the saddle and I had to grab the horn to pull myself back and she was hopping and crow hopping. I got her to stop and by that point I was scared out of my mind. This horse has always been calm, sane, relaxed, and well behaved. I was soo shocked by her behavior I didn't even know what to do. Well my boyfriend (who was on Vodka at the other end of the arena) came flying over to me and grabbed her so she would start again. So he decided to hop on her. He was used to trading wild and crazy horses in his day lol So this was a game for him. He rode the *** out of her and got her relaxed.....a little. He ended up showing her and I showed Vodka (who was being an absolute angel). But, then the rest of the day she just kept worrying about where Vodka was. It was SOO ANNOYING. She wasn't even acting like my mare at all....I wanted to cry because I wanted my Lindy back.







She is the type of horse that you can take anywhere and do anything with and she could care less whether she is by herself. She is always good as gold. She is stalled next to Vodka at the trainers but they can't see each other and she isn't turned out with him. So why today she decided to be in love with him......didn't even make sense. In other words this entire day was a disaster and totally knocked my confidence down with her and she was the one who gave me my confidence back. I felt I could do anything on this horse and now I'm afraid to ride her at a show. I don't know if it was because it was cold, first show jitters, she was nervous and therefore clung to Vodka because he was something familiar......I have NO IDEA but it was rediculous. When we took Vodka in the ring (she could see from her stall) she was fine just stood there and watched. ?!?!?!







I have no idea what too think. I'm wondering if I just shouldn't show them together? I have our first AQHA show coming up in 2 weeks and I was planning on taking just her anyway and I'm hoping that she returns back to the Lindy that I love.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

LindyVodkaWP said:


> There was an open show in Ohio that my friend had told me about. It was part of their indoor winter series. Well it was a rainy, cold, windy day and sucked trailering. BUT, we got there and Lindy was allllll worked up for some reason. She was running around on the lungeline like a goon! The practice arena was soooo packed it wasn't even safe or fun. She had had a couple bad accidents (with horses running into her at shows) with her previous owner and I think she was scared out of her mind. Everytime a horse would be riding towards her she would like jump out of her skin. So I got her a little calmed down and decided to hop on. She was kind of nervous still, head was higher than normal, and she was jigging around. But, I just kept making her move forward even though that was hard with all the dang people. So then I get over to the entrance gate and she starts ******** on me. She reared so high my butt came out of the saddle and I had to grab the horn to pull myself back and she was hopping and crow hopping. I got her to stop and by that point I was scared out of my mind. This horse has always been calm, sane, relaxed, and well behaved. I was soo shocked by her behavior I didn't even know what to do. Well my boyfriend (who was on Vodka at the other end of the arena) came flying over to me and grabbed her so she would start again. So he decided to hop on her. He was used to trading wild and crazy horses in his day lol So this was a game for him. He rode the *** out of her and got her relaxed.....a little. He ended up showing her and I showed Vodka (who was being an absolute angel). But, then the rest of the day she just kept worrying about where Vodka was. It was SOO ANNOYING. She wasn't even acting like my mare at all....I wanted to cry because I wanted my Lindy back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohio is a very tuff state to show in....lots of competition.

Maybe I would try just taking one horse.

Could you haul them somewhere during the week????

Just to be around strange horses.....a friend's house???


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry your first experience was so awful! I agree with taking her to the QH show anyway. At the very least you can get her in the halter class (even if she's not halter material - it would be good for her). You can spend the entire day just sitting on her and using the warm-up rings. Maybe even put her in a walk jog class. Can you get a stall for the night? I like to get to a show the day before to give my horse time to chill......


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was she in heat by chance? 

If it was windy and chilly, that could have played a part too. Lots of horses get spooky when its windy out.


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

It was very cold that day, VERY windy, AND she was in heat, yes.  So I do believe that was all contributing also. 

We are going to the quarter horse show Friday morning. My trainer is going to ride her while I'm at work that day. Then I'll get there Saturday morning ride her, get her ready for halter/showmanship later in the day. Then Sunday afternoon are my riding classes. So she will have a good couple days of riding and getting used to the place PLUS Vodka won't be there. So we shall see how she behaves. :/


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

{{hugs}} .. how frustrating, BUT:

Everything is a learning experience.

Haul her, haul her, haul her .. whether you are showing her or even riding her. She'll get used to it .. you'll get used to it. 

Sounds like you can try again this weekend. Think positive, be calm, "trust her" (even if you don't) and SMILE.

This will be something to look back on and laugh about one day!

Let us know how this weekend goes .. ~tg


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

that really stinks! i think it was the wind and since it was cold and on top of that she was in heat lol. Whenever its cold and windy at my house my horse is alwayss more worked up but when its warm hes super calm and quiet.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I hate showing in the winter, lol, even on my dead horses. The first show of the season is always a doozy, but the next one should be better - especially if your trainer is there. And you'll probably have an easier time at an AQHA show because there usually isn't too much of the "craziness" that you see at open shows. 

Another reason why I don't start showing until May lol... One time I was at a winter show and it was raining, and my hands were so cold and numb that when I adjusted my reins (one handed in a curb), I dropped the rein on the ground at a canter! Luckily my horse doesn't stop with reins, lol. I bent over and picked it up, got DQ'd, and the worst part is, the stupid photographer took a picture of us with my rein on the ground and it displayed on rotation on her screen at the booth, I was so embarrassed!

Sometimes training shows are just that - for training. I'd work on your ground control at home and see if that helps any when you get into the stress. Like I said, you always have to be 200% at home to get that 100% at a show. But hopefully next time will be better! Cheers!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lindy, just think of it as a training show. I always do when things go horribly wrong, yet nobody got anything hurt except their egos. :wink:


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the input. 

This def wasn't her or I's first show that's for sure. Her and I showed together all last year with no mishaps that's why I was soo shocked by her behavior. 

But, I'm really hoping and praying that the next show (with a little less chaos) will go smoother. 

I will keep you guys updated and hopefully get some pictures.


----------

